# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de Esparrago Verde. (comienzos de Abril)

## Cañete Perú

Sres. Buenas tardes, busco compradores de esparrago verde, estoy chapodando a fines de mes, aprox la primera semana de abril cuente ya con materia prima.
Atte.
Cañete PerúTemas similares: VENTA ESPARRAGO VERDE Y/O ESPARRAGO BLANCO - PEPINO DE MAR Esparrago Verde ESPARRAGO VERDE Venta de frejol canario verde y alberja verde cosecha  entre el 15 y 25 de dieciembre Compro esparrago verde

----------


## Cañete Perú

Sres. Les recuerdo si estan interesados en comprar esparrago verde, no dudar y llamar al celular 991192389.
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sres. Les recuerdo si estan interesados en comprar esparrago verde, no dudar y llamar al celular 991192389.
> Gracias.

 Estimado Cañete Perú: 
¿Cómo te fue con la venta de los espárragos?... 
Yo recién veo tu mensaje, porque para el tema de compra y venta es mejor utilizar el foro de "Productos Agropecuarios". Más bien, voy a reubicar este tema donde te digo para que sepas donde está. 
Saludos

----------


## Cañete Perú

Estimado Bruno. 
Le comento que si tuve compradores, al menos todo salió bien, a excepción de 1 ha que no produjo como se tenía proyectado, pero las 4.5 ha restantes, si cumplieron sus proyecciones, ahora ya se está abonando y proseguir con las labores para comenzar la cosecha en el mes de Octubre probablemente.
Gracias por el orientación del cambio de foro. 
Atte.
Cañete Perú

----------


## lespinozamoreno

Cañete Peru, 
cuentame como va tu produccion?, cuantas tn estas trabajando?
estoy interesado siempre en contactar proveedores de calidad exportacion, de diversos productos, y tengo algunos pedidos de palta hass....
saludos, 
Luis espinoza

----------


## Cañete Perú

Luis Espinoza. 
Que tal, bueno un aprox de 15 a 20 tn, mi cosecha estará comenzando en el mes de octubre, estaremos en contacto.
Que otros productos comercializas?  
Saludos.

----------

emilioejgm

----------


## Luis E.

Estimado Cañete Peru, 
estamos interesados en conseguir esparrago verde para exportacion.
Un favor podrias enviarme un mail a lespinoza@fruagroperu.com para poder conversar un poco mas, y de repente poder agendar una reunion para conocer tus campos.
saludos,

----------


## Cañete Perú

L. Espinoza. 
Buenas noches, referente al tema de Esparragos, mi cosecha estará por empezar en marzo aproximadamente, cuento con 5.5 ha en Cañete. Estaremos en contacto, si tienes algun otro producto que se pueda acopiar no dudes en comunicar. 
Atte. 
Cañete Perú.

----------


## Luis E.

Estimado cañete,
tendras un correo electronico donde podamos conversar un poco mas? 
saludos,

----------


## Cañete Perú

Buenas Tardes. 
Me puedes escribir al correo tomy_200193@hotmail.com 
Estamos en contacto.

----------


## Ariel Alegria

Estimado Sr. Cañete Peru
Trabajo en una empresa mayorista de USA y estoy hace tres semanas en Perú con la intención de conocer productores de espárragos entre otros, para posibles negocios. Me gustaría ponerme en contacto con usted para conversar detalles y concertar una reunión. 
Saludos cordiales
Ariel Alegria
Phone: 980 007 364
Mail: ariel.alegria@vinefresh.com

----------

